# MI Meetup #3?



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I would vote for July 11th! I might actually be able to attend that day too! DH has to work, and I am not riding until Sunday. It would depend possibly on where it would be but I am tentative, if it is that Saturday! 

The 4th we go up north to the DH's parents for a fun break. They live on a lake, and it is very relaxing.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

We could probably do either weekend and Soldan in Lansing is a bit closer for us but I'm wondering just how crowded it will be. I think the dog part of the park was cut in half, right? and I seem to remember it was kinda crowded before, so I can just imagine how congested it would be at half the size. Anyone know what the "dog density" on a typical weekend there is like now?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

monomer said:


> We could probably do either weekend and Soldan in Lansing is a bit closer for us but I'm wondering just how crowded it will be. I think the dog part of the park was cut in half, right? and I seem to remember it was kinda crowded before, so I can just imagine how congested it would be at half the size. Anyone know what the "dog density" on a typical weekend there is like now?


Yes unfortunately they did make that park smaller, much to the protests of one of my friends who frequents it. I have not been there for almost two years, so I can't say but I can ask my friend. She goes ALL the time but she lives just down the road from it.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Monomer...

They did cut the park down... but honestly they only took out about 1/4 of it. We went a coule months back and it wasn't too crowded IMO. And we moved from one inlet to the next and back to give everyone a chance. If you're up for it, I think it's still a great place to go.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Monomer...
> 
> They did cut the park down... but honestly they only took out about 1/4 of it. We went a coule months back and it wasn't too crowded IMO. And we moved from one inlet to the next and back to give everyone a chance. If you're up for it, I think it's still a great place to go.


Sure, count us in... but I still have to talk to the wife, which shouldn't be a problem as she likes going to these things.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Unfortuntely we won't make this one. We'll be in NC we don't get back until the 12th. But have a good time!


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

It wasn't that bad of a drive for us and we live all the way down by the Indiana border. (although I did sleep through most of it because I had to work late that night  ) but I don't see aproblem with that, I'll have to talk to Tom and Ripley and see if they are up for it! LOL, like that's going to be a challenge!


----------



## KristaSivia (Nov 9, 2008)

If everyone is meeting up on the 11th I am in!! I have yet to make it to a meet-up and it seems that the only dogs that Leo likes to be around are other Goldens. So I am sure he will love it!!


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

Ripley, Tom and I are all a go as well for whatever weekend!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

O'kay look like July 11th it is!!! Look forward to seeing everyone again, and getting to meet a few new pups too!!


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

That sounds good... Do we have a time set yet???


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

hmmm... didn't think of that... how does 12:30 sound?


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

That sounds good to us if it works for everyone else...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Once again I think I must bow out. Since the initial let's get together in July thread, my world is going haywire! 

I have appointments for Maxine and Teddi to get groomed, they were swimming all last week, they really need it. I am hoping too while they are all brushed out to get their portraits done. I need pictures of Maxine, and I can't wait any longer. So hopefully we can get to the photographer on Sunday. :crossfing While the girls are still beautiful!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm afraid that we won't be able to go after all either. We took the kids for a run on sunday and Geddy ended up tearing a layer off her front paw pads and wasn't even able to walk the rest of that day or on monday. Yesterday she was up, but tenderly. 

Sorry guys


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Bummer... Sandra, Sidney's done that a couple of times in the past... he can get so intensely focused on retrieving a ball that if it bounces onto asphalt he will skid or stop on a dime or spin-out just to out-manuever the ball and has scraped his pad or two clean off. It takes several days to regenerate for sure.

Seems this meet-up was just not to be. My wife told me last Friday that she has to work 'sidewalk sales' this Saturday... and I don't really like doing these things without her but on the other hand, I did commit us to this meet-up, so I wasn't really sure what I was going to do. Now it seems fate has begun to intercede, however I don't want to leave Ripley's Mom or KristaSivia hanging, so... Ripley's Mom and KristaSivia can we do the meet-up at a later date or were you guys really set particularly on this coming Saturday?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

If it does get rescheduled we could probably make it... just can't do the weekend of the 26th as we'll be attending the Ontario Get-Together that weekend. And if you still get-together this weekend, then I look forward to pics of happy playing pups!!!

Monomer... some times things just work out for a reason!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Lego&Jacub said:


> I'm afraid that we won't be able to go after all either. We took the kids for a run on sunday and Geddy ended up tearing a layer off her front paw pads and wasn't even able to walk the rest of that day or on monday. Yesterday she was up, but tenderly.
> 
> Sorry guys



Hope Geddy's pad gets better real soon!


----------



## KristaSivia (Nov 9, 2008)

*Reschedule*

Any other weekend will be fine with me as well.


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear Geddy got hurt, hope she is doing better. Ripley, Sarah, and I are open to moving it to another date. The weekends are open for us so just let us know what works for the rest of the group and we will do our best to make it in... What are everyones thoughts about getting together the 18th of this month???


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks guys... she's doing really good now, and we have started taking her on walks again. I'm afraid that we won't be able to go this weekend either, as hubby has set up a get-together with friends in Canada. We could do next weekend tho, if anyone is up for then.


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

We are up for that... We would love to see you guys again and let the kids play... Glad to hear Geddy is doing better. Just let keep us posted what day works best for everyone else and we will do our best to make it.

Ripley's Dad


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh man... I am terribly sorry. A week must have gotten away on me b/c I thought we had next weekend free. However, it's next weekend that the Ontario get-together is... which we are attending.

So we can do any weekend after that. I completely understand if you all want to do it sooner than that tho. I'll just keep an eye on this thread, and if it's the weekend of July 31st or after than we'll be there!!

Again, sorry for my mixup!


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

Who is up for meet on Aug 1st or 2nd?


----------



## BC&MM (Feb 10, 2009)

I would to meet up, but I must wait until after August 11th for Dakota's last shots. Anyone interested and I am not sure where everyone lives.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll be out of town on the 1st and 2nd but it looks like thhe 16th would be good...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We're good for the 16th... that way we get to see all of you!! :


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ok I'm penciling in on my calendar now...


----------



## BC&MM (Feb 10, 2009)

Where are you planning to meet?


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

The 16th would be good for us. 

We have a brand new dog park here in Coldwater that is about 3 acres. No water, but I understand from others that there is a trail along the river across the road that many take their dogs to. I will check it out.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

Maya and I would love to join you on August 16th! Where is everyone located? I am in Canton. I've heard the Saline dog park is nice. I'm looking forward to her meeting some golden retriever friends!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I can't make it on the 16th *BUT* if you go to the Saline park you are less than one mile from where I train agility and we will be having an agility trial there on the 14-16 (why I can't be there) some of you if you wanted could come by after and say hi!!! I might have my goldies there too. Last night my agility trainer emailed me saying they are hoping to have a photographer from CA in for the trial. She would like to have Max's picture taken and give it to me as a present! Isn't that sweet. She runs goldens too, so she understands how goldens affect their people.

If you go to Saline let me know I can give you directions. It is LITERALLY less than one mile straight down the road, a left then a right into the driveway.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

After I hit "post" I remembered there are two Saline parks. We are by the one at Pet Emporium. It is a dog park, store, vet clinic and horse barn. So if you go to that one we are just down the road.


----------



## BC&MM (Feb 10, 2009)

I am in Macomb, but I can drive a bit if we can meet somewhere in the middle.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm up for someplace new if people want to try it.


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

Sarah and I are open to the where and the 16th works for us... We are in SW lower Michigan. We do have a really nice park right on Lake Michigan that will let us bring our dogs and has a ton of room to run, if anyone is interested that is... Keep us posted.

Ripley's Dad


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Ripley's Mom said:


> Sarah and I are open to the where and the 16th works for us... We are in SW lower Michigan. We do have a really nice park right on Lake Michigan that will let us bring our dogs and has a ton of room to run, if anyone is interested that is... Keep us posted.
> 
> Ripley's Dad


It's probably too far, but can you tell me the location of that park and if it has camping? I'd love to take them somewhere they can run and play on a beach!!!


----------



## BC&MM (Feb 10, 2009)

When will we have a final decision on this. I am trying to plan around this.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd like to make a plan soon too. Can we plan to meet in the afternoon? I would really like to be a part of this, but I'm not available in the morning. My husband is an Episcopal priest and his mom will be visiting. Usually I would just skip church, but I don't think I can do that the week his mom visits from out of state. Location-wise, where is everyone from who is planning to come? I'm from Canton.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Ripley's Mom said:


> Sarah and I are open to the where and the 16th works for us... We are in SW lower Michigan. We do have a really nice park right on Lake Michigan that will let us bring our dogs and has a ton of room to run, if anyone is interested that is... Keep us posted.
> 
> Ripley's Dad


Haven't been around much, too many things going on here lately. 
Yeah, we're interested too! I'm having an operation this Monday (gall bladder XXX) but should be fully recovered by the 16th easily... they say I'll be doing jumping jacks by Friday. There are only two beaches on this side of the state that I know of that are 'for real' designated legal dog beaches... Norman F Kruse (in Muskegon) and Buttersville (in Ludington). Others like Summit and Arcadia (examples) have an "unofficial" dog beach reputation but the practice of letting dogs loose is not actually legal, its just no one has been turned in... yet? So which park are you referring to? As long as there's a legal off-leash area for dogs to be on the beach, we are a go for the 16th... lock-n-load.

BTW, the 15th would work for us just as well...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry guys I can't commit to anything right now, I have a very sick bunny on my hands. When I know better I will update. Have fun tho if you all do set up a get-together before then.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

*Proposal: Saline dog park at 2:00*

This is coming right up, so I feel like we need to make a plan. I don't want to step on anyone's toes since I'm a newbie, :uhoh: and I wasn't the one who started the thread. I don't want to take over, but I just want to make sure we make a plan so we all have enough time to fit it into our schedules. I don't know where most of you live, so I will just make a suggestion and you all can write back about whether it will work for you. I'm really not trying to be bossy here. What about planning to meet at the dog park in Saline at 2:00 on the 16th? I actually have never been there, since this will be my pup's first dog park experience, but I have heard good things about it. 

This is copied from the following website 
http://www.netwalk.com/~laserlab/saline.html
The dog park is fenced on three sides, with the sparkling waters of the Saline River forming the other side. The park fence was greatly improved in 2005. Water dogs love plunging into the river, so don't take a labrador after it has just been groomed. The Dog Park is in Millpond Park (or Mill Pond Park), at the end of W. Bennett St, Saline. From Ann Arbor - Saline road (which becomes Ann Arbor St in Saline), turn west on W. Bennett Street, and drive to the parking lot at the end of the road. 

Please let us know whether this time and location will work for you.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Maya's Mom said:


> This is coming right up, so I feel like we need to make a plan. I don't want to step on anyone's toes since I'm a newbie, :uhoh: and I wasn't the one who started the thread. I don't want to take over, but I just want to make sure we make a plan so we all have enough time to fit it into our schedules. I don't know where most of you live, so I will just make a suggestion and you all can write back about whether it will work for you. I'm really not trying to be bossy here. What about planning to meet at the dog park in Saline at 2:00 on the 16th? I actually have never been there, since this will be my pup's first dog park experience, but I have heard good things about it.
> 
> This is copied from the following website
> http://www.netwalk.com/~laserlab/saline.html
> ...


This works for us


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Have fun guys and remember to take pics!!! And don't feel bad about setting some plans... someone has to take the reins or else it never happens.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Have fun guys and remember to take pics!!! And don't feel bad about setting some plans... someone has to take the reins or else it never happens.


 
Maybe your bunny will be better and you'll be bale to come also.


----------



## BC&MM (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't have an issue with time or location exactly. But if we are the 3 getting together and your Canton, Burton and Macomb, my question is why are we driving further west. In a sense, I would be driving past Canton to get the Saline. Is there somewhere centrally located between us to meet at? Just a suggestion.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

That is totally fine with me. I thought some folks were coming from the west side of the state. I was also nervous we would never decide anything and then it wouldn't happen. I had heard great things about the Saline dog park and don't really know other places. My pup has never been to a dog park before. The only other place I know of personally is in Canton. It's not a dog park, but many people walk their dogs there off leash (although that is not officially allowed). It's a park on the Rouge River. My pup loves to go swimming there, although it is quite shallow this time of year. We take her there all the time and she loves it. It would be more of a go for a walk type thing than a stand around at a dog park type thing. It also is not fenced in, so if anyone was nervous about recall, that would be an issue. It's not anywhere close to any roads though. It probably is not ideal, but I thought I would throw it out there since it is a little farther east and I don't know any other places. If it really is only the 3 of us, it only makes sense for me to drive northeast. Do any of you know any places that would be central for us to meet? Any parks in the Commerce/Union Lake area? Something to watch for when finding a spot is that many of the dog parks require an annual fee to use to park. I wouldn't mind if it were a small day-use fee, but I can't pay $30+ to use a park once. 

Are any of the northern or western folks planning to make the trek?
Like I said, I really was not trying to take over and dictate the location, just wanted to make sure it happens. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## BC&MM (Feb 10, 2009)

Please don't think that I am upset that you. I appreciate what you are trying to do. And I don't have an exact issue with driving that far, but if we are the only ones, it is odd to drive past your place on the way to the dog park. I am not familar with dog parks either. If we can find middle of the ground, then perfect if not, I am not opposed to driving the distance to Saline. The one close to you doesn't sound bad either. I am not trying to be difficult, just trying to make the drive easy for everyone.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

*What's the plan?*

Maya and I definitely would love to get together on Sunday. Any ideas on where to meet? I'm open to wherever.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

There is nothing my way, and I'm not familiar with the area down your way. So i will have to do some internet searching and see what we can come up with.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

I checked on the Westland dog park, just east of me, and the problem is that each of us would have to become registered members and you can't on Sundays. My pup is not liscensed yet, just because it hasn't been very long since her rabies vac. and we've been busy so I can't register her for the dog park. They also don't allow pups under 4 months.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

The Lake Orion Dog park is a great park to go to We have had get togethers there quite a few times.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We're not going to be able to make it after all. Not only is my cousin getting married tomorrow in an outdoor wedding and it is supposed to be 90, but I'm also expected to be in attendance on Sunday for the opening of the gifts. 

Plus I think it may be too warm for Tinkerbell on Sunday. She really does not do well outside when the temps are this high. So it is probably for the best.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

I guess we'll have to reschedule since we still don't have a plan. It's probably just as well since it'll be so hot. I'm really looking forward to meeting you all someday! Let's make an alternate plan!


----------

